# Duyuru > Kültür >  "İleri demokrasinin ayak sesleri"

## bozok

*Sana dar gelmeyecek demokrasiyi kimler yapsın...*


*"Verelim gel sana padişahlık desek ona da sığmazsın"*





27.2.2010

Evet sayın vatandaşlarım. 

Eğer şu yaşadıklarımızı* "kaos"* ve* "kargaşa"* olarak tanımlayanlardansanız sizde ciddi ciddi bir *"algılama sorunu"* var demektir. 

Sizin gözünüz var ama görmüyorsunuz, kulağınız var ama duymuyorsunuz. 

Memlekette tek bir sıkıntı varsa o da *"ileri demokrasi hamleleri"*nin çevreye verdiği rahatsızlıktan ibarettir. 

Bu *"değişim"* ve *"dönüşüm"* hamlelerini kavrayacak zekadan yoksun olanlardansanız size söyleyecek tek bir sözümüz var:* "Dönüşmezsen dönüştürürler gülüm!"* Yani, ya seve seve, ya seve seve...

Ha bir de şu *"köşe yazarları"* mes'elesini de konuşmak lazım! 

Bunlar var ya bunlar kendi ekmekleri ile oynuyorlar! Memleket demokrasiden* "ileri demokrasi"*ye geçiyor, oradan da* "ultra demokrasiye"* zıplatacağız, daha sırada bunun *"mega"*sı var,* "ultrası"* var, bu şarkı bitmez yani değerli arkadaşlar...

Lan kapmışsın bir köşe, olsana köşe! 

Hal böyleyken ne yapıyor bunlar, daha hala...tövbe tövbe geriyorlar adamı böyle işte değerli arkadaşlar. Ondan sonra da diyorlar ki adam çok asabi! Asabi olmayıp da uysal koyun mu olacağız yani...

Ama suç sadece bunlarda değil ha, bunu da bilmek lazım. 

Asıl suç bunları dükkanlarında hala barındıran patronlarında! 

Ya bunların ekmeğini sen vermiyor musun kardeşim? 

E öyleyse ne demeye hala bunları kapında tutuyorsun be! 

Yolla gitsin, yolla gitsin! Bunu da mı biz öğreteceğiz size! 

Zati sizde bir nebze akıl olsa yapıp ettiklerimizden kendinize bir ders çıkarırdınız...

Görmediniz mi Tekel işçilerine biz ne yaptık? Nasipsiz bunlar nasipsiz değerli arkadaşlarım. 

Ulan sende azıcık, şu kadar şeye sürülecek akıl olsa bunu anlardın be! 

şimdi sen onların ekmeğini kesmezsen biz senin neyini keseriz ha, bunu hiç düşünmedin mi? 

Biz ne yapıyoruz? 

Dokunulmadık, ellenmedik,sıkılmadık ve hatta mıncıklanmadık bir şey mi bırakıyoruz? 

Bırakmıyoruz, bırakmıyoruz, bıraktın diyenin de alnını karış karış ederiz alimallah sevgili kardeşlerim! 

Bırakacaksak bu millet bize niye teveccüh gösterdi, bunu da bir düşünmek lazım yani!

* * *
Eh, hadi gözümüz aydın. Ne demiş atalar: *"Kula bela gelmez Hak yazmayınca, Hak bela yazmaz kul azmayınca!"* şunu da ekleyelim de eksik kalmasın:


_*Allah, Bazen Bir Zalimi Diğer Bir Zalimin üzerine Musallat Ederek Cezalandırır:_ 

_Allah'ın zulüm ve zalimler hakkındaki bir sünneti/kanunu da bireyleri birbirine zulmeden bir toplumun başına yaptıklarının bir cezası olarak zalim bir yöneticiyi ve yönetimi musallat etmesidir. "İşte kazandıkları (günahları)ndan ötürü zalimlerden bir kısmını diğer bir kısmının peşine böyle takarız." (6/Enam 129). Dolayısıyla Allah zulmün cezası olarak zalimi zalime musallat kılar o da onları zillet ve felakete götürür. Nefsine zulmeden günahkar zalim halkına zulmeden zalim yönetici ve ticaretinde insanlara zulmeden hilekar tüccar gibi bütün zalimler bu ayetin tehdit kapsamına girmektedir. Fahreddin Razi bu ayetin tefsirinde şöyle der: üyet gösteriyor ki halk ne zaman zalim durumda olurlarsa Allah onlara başka bir zalimi musallat eder. Bu zalim yöneticiden (ve yönetimden) kurtulmak istedikleri zaman da zulmü terkederler. Hadis-i şerifte: "Nasılsanız öyle yönetilirsiniz" buyrulmaktadır (Tefsir-i ülÃ»si 8/27). "Zalim Allah'ın kılıcıdır. Yoldan çıkmış azgınları onunla cezalandırır; sonra o zalimden de intikamı alır.” (Hadis-i şerif). Bu zalimler için bir tehdittir. Eğer zulmünden vazgeçmezse Allah ona diğer bir zalimi musallat eder. "De ki: 'Allah'ın azabı size ansızın veya açıkça gelirse zalimlerden başkası mı yok olur!" (6/En'am 47)_

(islamseli.com'dan...)


*NOT:* üslubumuzdaki* "değişim", "ileri demokrasi dönüşümünün"*ün bir gereğidir. Farklı manalara çekilip çıkıntılık yapılmaması ihtaren duyrulur.


siyasetimilliye.blogspot.com


http://siyasetimilliye.blogspot.com/...yi-nerden.html

----------

